# thanks here are some of the pictures



## the salmon kid

hey every one who gave me some advice on bowfishing it really paid off i went bowfishing for the first time and shot 3 realy nice carp


----------



## D_Hage

Should try another site other than Myspace so we can see them.


----------



## carp_killer

cant see the pic but congrats :thumb:


----------



## the salmon kid

what site should i try?


----------



## blhunter3

This site.


----------



## the salmon kid

never mind i figured it out her they are


----------



## the salmon kid

these some of my carp pics of January ,18 ,2010 post your pics here


----------



## blhunter3

Good job, now go get more.


----------



## weasle414

All I can say is LUCKY!!! I'm just itchin to get back out and shoot.


----------



## blhunter3

weasle414 said:


> All I can say is LUCKY!!! I'm just itchin to get back out and shoot.


You could go with Trap....oh wait he can't shoot. :rollin:


----------



## weasle414

It's alright, he's never been worth anything more than camera guy anyways.

Oooooh, is that a burn I see? Oh snap! :rollin:


----------



## rednek

dont worry alex, me and brady will shoot some fish for ya next weekend :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

seems everytime we have shot together it was me that out shot you and i believe that was you that was named "troller *****"  dont worry alex few weeks il be back in shape to sling some arrows and we will go to a dam good spot and do a 300 fish night


----------



## the salmon kid

well my bow fishing season was short because my PSE KINGFISHER WAS STOLEN i set the bow down and was using the restroom and when i came out my bow was gone so i am looking for a new bow now if any of you guys have any advice on what bow i should buy i would be glad to here, you can see the bow and the fish in some of my pics., now the salmon kid is bow less


----------



## bowcarp

not sure of your budget but didnt think this was to bad of a deal if you like recurves
http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/martin ... own-2.aspx


----------

